# Bitte Kommentare löschen



## Hamu Spellcraft (2. August 2006)

Ich bitte darum, hier ( http://www.blasc.de/?i=21273 ) ein paar Kommentare zu löschen. Der Kindergarten hatte anscheinend mal wieder geschlossen, so dass sich manche dort nicht austoben konnten. Danke!


----------



## Zitro (2. August 2006)

ist es euch überhaupt möglich kommentare zu löschen ? ich find so verdammt viele kommentare die man löschen sollte die kann ich hier garnicht aufzählen^^


----------



## Hamu Spellcraft (4. August 2006)

Mich würde es wundern, wenn die Webmaster es nicht könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (7. August 2006)

Es geht schon, ist aber momentan etwas, naja.. unpraktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich schau immer wieder drüber und lösche was ich so sehe... wenn ihr krasse sachen findet, einfach hier posten.. ich lösche dann

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Shad0w (7. August 2006)

Wird es vielleicht auch möglich sein das ihr Leute als Moderatoren für die comments sucht ?

Dann würdet ihr dort entlastet


----------



## B3N (7. August 2006)

Shad0w schrieb:


> Wird es vielleicht auch möglich sein das ihr Leute als Moderatoren für die comments sucht ?
> 
> Dann würdet ihr dort entlastet



Das wird nicht mehr all zu lange auf sich warten lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belyarun (18. Januar 2016)

Ist es vielleicht auch möglich, nachträglich seine selbst erstellten Kommentare zu löschen? Oder muss / sollte man dafür auch den Support anschreiben?


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Januar 2016)

Kommentare werden nur entfernt, wenn sie gegen die [Regeln] verstoßen.


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2016)

Bei Kommentaren außerhalb des Forums hat man zudem 15 Minuten nach Erstellen die Möglichkeit, diesen zu editieren. Im Forum länger.

Wenn es sich um einen (eigenen) unpassenden Beitrag handelt, kannst du diesen hier im Forum auch melden. Bei unpassenden Fremd-Kommentaren gibt es jeweils den Melde-Button.

Im Forum kann man ebenfalls Beiträge reporten, hier auch seine eigenen.


----------

